# Gecko Identification PLEASE



## noidea (Jul 3, 2007)

hey found this little guy in my peg basket whilst hanging out the washing. sorry bout the pic it was on my fone just wondering if anyone new what it was.
thanks heaps
mel
he has heaps of yellow under his tummy too


----------



## noidea (Jul 3, 2007)

anybody???


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 3, 2007)

firstly, where in Nth Qld are you located?


----------



## noidea (Jul 3, 2007)

Mackay and the only tree in the back yard is a mango tree.


----------



## Blackdog (Jul 3, 2007)

Possibly a Mourning gecko (Lepidodactylus lugubris)


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 3, 2007)

It's not an asian house gecko? The pic is not much help.


----------



## noidea (Jul 3, 2007)

no its not an AHS and we also have 2 QLDhouse geckosand it looks nothing like them but this one is fluro yellow with flecks and stripes of black with yellow under its stomach and its tail curls around almost like um prehensial if thats the right word for it.


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 3, 2007)

only a guess! but Morning Gecko? It is the only thing that i think comes close to that photo.


----------



## noidea (Jul 3, 2007)

wow just checked it out but it says that they are found in the cook islands and are a pest is that the same here? it looks almost identical to some of the pics on google. thanks to everyone that helped.


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats ok I used Reptiles of Australia by wilson and swan as a reference. A great book to get for field herping.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree Dave, it helps differentiate Red Naped Snakes from juvenile Eastern Brown Snakes.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 3, 2007)

i think its a must have book for any herp enthusiast


----------



## Rocket (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree that it is a L.lugubris (Mourning Gecko). 

I was told that this species also has a parthenogenetic ssp similar to that of Heteronotia binoei (Bynoe's (Prickly) Gecko). Is this true?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes it is. I've caught them in indo but never that colour? but like AHG they can change colours a bit.


----------



## Tom89 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I agree Dave, it helps differentiate Red Naped Snakes from juvenile Eastern Brown Snakes.



Their latest? A complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia? - I love that book, when I'm going through topics and people ask questions (similar to this topic) and I don't know, well I pull out my bible. lol


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah looks like a mourning gecko to me.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 23, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> i think its a must have book for any herp enthusiast


My dog loved the book so much she ate it :shock: Still use the book but there are some pages missing and quite a few of the reptiles have what appear to be dog tooth impressions


----------



## Magpie (Aug 23, 2007)

Mourning geckos are now well established on the mainland, we get them all over Cairns now. 
They are smaller and more timid than H. frenatus though so will generally establish in gradens and such where there's heaps of hidy places.


----------

